# SSAA aktivieren für la noire gta 4 fifa 12 AMD HD6950



## spuraas (29. Dezember 2011)

*SSAA aktivieren für la noire gta 4 fifa 12 AMD HD6950*

Hallo liebe PCGH Gemeinde,
würde gerne wissen wie man bei den oben genannten spielen ssaa aktivieren kann unter catalyst bzw mit nem tool für antworten wäre ich dankbar.


----------

